# CBT PE Civil Structural



## realms17 (Feb 1, 2022)

Has anyone taken the CBT PE Civil Structural exam yet? Anyone passed? Any tips on studying/any courses/books to recommend? How did you study for the CBT?


----------



## CCstruct (Feb 23, 2022)

I took it on February 19th, got my passing results this morning! Had to look in my spam folder. I am still in school and passed the FE in July which was a huge helper i think since all the breadth info was still somewhat fresh. In both halves of the test i felt the questions were a good bit easier than the practice test they give out. I felt the same way about the FE exam. All i did was take their practice exam and i did the 3, 40 question breadth exams by Sinclair. Do these timed, but if there’s something you can’t figure out take the time to research it deeply and you won’t forget it! I hear of people studying for months but i just don’t think you can remember that much for that long. Most of these questions can be done in 2-3 minutes and if you can’t it’s because you don’t know the fundamentals or the right formula… if you aren’t feeling confident i would focus on learning how to use every formula you don’t know or haven’t seen.. you can do 1000 sample questions (which would help!) but you aren’t gonna get the same question in the test. Know your steel manual really well. Practice using control-F with their PDF. Don’t waste time on unknown problems until you’ve plowed through the easy ones. I was less confident on the breadth coming out, had to guess on 5-6 and had another 5-6 flagged cause i wasn’t confident, i thought 90 percent of the structures depth was very easy. UNITS UNITS UNITS. From there i feel like it’s really luck of the draw, you either know it or you don’t, especially with the noncalculation theory questions. I was worried about searching in the codes cause for some you have to be in a chapter before you can search but it was almost never an issue, and when it was i was able to go to the index and search for my key words, wrote down the page numbers the topic was discussed and then went to that chapter.


----------



## steel (Feb 24, 2022)

CCstruct said:


> I took it on February 19th, got my passing results this morning! Had to look in my spam folder. I am still in school and passed the FE in July


I thought you had to at least be a graduate to attempt the PE exam?


----------



## Hamilton (Feb 24, 2022)

steelnole15 said:


> I thought you had to at least be a graduate to attempt the PE exam?


Based on @CCstruct 's other post, they are working on their masters degree. In my state, as well as others the requirements for taking the PE exam are to pass the FE and have completed your bachelors degree. I assume it is a similar situation.


----------



## CCstruct (Feb 24, 2022)

steelnole15 said:


> I thought you had to at least be a graduate to attempt the PE exam?


Yes I am a masters student.


----------

